# Daniel Barenboim at the age of 12...



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I've made 2 youtube movies of Bairenboim at the age of 12... 
Recorded in 1954. What do you think of his playing there?

Jc.Bach sonata op17nr.6 movments 1 & 2:





Jc.Bach sonata op17nr.6 movment 3+ Pergolesi:





Greetings,
Rolf


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Otterhouse, we already have a thread for classical music videos at YouTube. You are welcome to add your links to it.  Also, it would be easier to find the videos, if they are at one place.


----------

